# Vortex Springs... Second attempt at video



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

Went to Vortex with a buddy, this is my second attempt with my GoPro HD.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Great Video , YOU DUN GOOD! 

I was PADI Open water certified in the day and made that dive many times. brings back old memories.
I got lost in Morison's spring down the road and almost became " another number" before they had any safety and you could go as far as you wanted.

may seem like I was doing a dumb thing , but I discovered I have a space occupying aneurysm in my left parental lobe that causes confusion sometimes in directions.
I am lucky to have made it out alive.

take care , have an octopus rig in case your regulator fails and practice buddy breathing , also set on your helmet if your every flying over enemy territory LOL

Old Men didnt always get old by accident !


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks... I wish I would have bought the GoPro Wide, with no view finder on my wrist GoPro I'm not sure what is going to be on the video. 

Next week I will have it on my helmet when I head out spearfishing, hoping to shoot both good video and fish!


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey I was there the day before. We camped and left that morning and went to Morrisons for one dive before heading back. I never have been on a weekend before and there was aloot of people out there saturday.


----------

